# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  How to use XAML to share some of the properties of multiple TextBlocks

## GregJ7

Is there a standard way in XAML to collect similarly derived properties with the same values from several controls into one place? What is the best way to do it? The code below demonstrates the functionality I am thinking of with WPF TextBlocks, although it doesn't do what I want. It ignores the Canvas.Left and Canvas.Top property values and concatenates each successive fragment of text (starting at Left,Top=0,0). Canvas.Left,Top are what the designer used in <TextBlocks>lines which I duplicated and reformatted into the below. I didn't see any x, y properties in class TextBlock itself. (Perhaps I simply should be using something other than Canvas.Left, Top for the TextBlocks' x,y?)

DrawingWindow is defined as (C#): public class DrawingWindow : Canvas { }
to which I intend to add additional drawing methods.


```
<local:DrawingWindow x:Class="MyApp.WelcomeScreen"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    xmlns:mc="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/markup-compatibility/2006" 
    xmlns:d="http://schemas.microsoft.com/expression/blend/2008" 
    xmlns:local="clr-namespace:MyApp"
    mc:Ignorable="d" 
    d:DesignHeight="500" d:DesignWidth="500"
    Background="Black"
    Margin="1,1,1,1">
    <TextBlock Foreground="Orange" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Height="25" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="350" FontFamily="FreeSans" FontSize="14">
        <TextBlock Canvas.Left="100" Canvas.Top="100" Text="Now is the time\nfor all good men"/>
        <TextBlock Canvas.Left="120" Canvas.Top="150" Text="to come to"/>
        <TextBlock Canvas.Left="140" Canvas.Top="200" Text="the aid of their country."/>
    </TextBlock>
</local:DrawingWindow>
```

----------


## GregJ7

I have moved this question elsewhere. (At the moment it is here.)

----------

